# March Madness - Lebanon TN 3/24/13



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

2X show. Who's going?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be there for sure. Even if my subwoofer isn't completed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I won't be able to make this one... but I should be seeing you next month at April Fool's Fest. Good luck to ya'.


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Wish I was home for these shows. We have family that live there and plan on building a house in the area eventually.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be at this show.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah buddy! Anyone know where the nearest coffee shop is? Gonna need it.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Yeah buddy! Anyone know where the nearest coffee shop is? Gonna need it.


I work in Lebanon and the only two places I can speak of that has somewhat decent coffe would be Mcdonald's and Dunkin Donuts, no Starbuck's. I always bring my coffee to work from home.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will be there. Will be my first time competing


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

tinman725 said:


> I will be there. Will be my first time competing


Absolutely. Come on down. Newcomers are always welcome!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Count me in. Will be out of town for a wedding during April Fools Fest so this will be the only one I can hit til the one in May. Since I switched classes and lost my Freezefest points, I cant be missing too many more shows.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> Count me in. Will be out of town for a wedding during April Fools Fest so this will be the only one I can hit til the one in May. Since I switched classes and lost my Freezefest points, I cant be missing too many more shows.


You lost points? Completely? Why the switch?

Also, not sure if you guys know but Cook is having a 2x show at his shop two weeks after April Fool's Fest.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> You lost points? Completely? Why the switch?


Well I only lost 9 so its no big deal. Im jumping from Street to Mod Street because I had to cut more sheet metal to get my 6's to fit better. I skimped on cutting at first because I wanted to keep it as easy as possible to re-install the stock speakers since I trade rides like every 6 months it seems. Problem is that after cutting only 1/2" off, I had to use a 1" spacer and the opening at the back was still pretty small and it choked off my midbass pretty bad. I broke out the Dremmel and hacked out enough to mount my 6's using only a 3/4" MDF spacer and it made a HUGE difference! So it was definitely worth it and its what I get for being lazy. I figure this early in the season, I should be able to make up the ground. Now if I end up with 39 points and miss finals, Im gonna be pissed. 



> Also, not sure if you guys know but Cook is having a 2x show at his shop two weeks after April Fool's Fest.


I did see that just popped up in the last couple days. I really want to hit one of Steve's shows but its like a 4 hour drive for me so I usually don't. One day I will, I swear!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

tinman725 said:


> I will be there. Will be my first time competing


Newcomers definitely welcome! This will be my second event ever, so don't feel like everyone there is a veteran.



millerlyte said:


> Yeah buddy! Anyone know where the nearest coffee shop is? Gonna need it.


You going to make this one? I never got to hear your car in Atlanta



tnaudio said:


> I will be at this show.


You bringing multiple cars again? Which ones?



bikinpunk said:


> I won't be able to make this one... but I should be seeing you next month at April Fool's Fest. Good luck to ya'.


Dang you! I'll see you in April I'm sure.




bigbubba said:


> 2X show. Who's going?


Oh yeah!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Sombitch....it wasn't this cold at Freeze Fest!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

How'd it go?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I was asleep in my truck during most of the presentations but I heard Ally got first in Modex and her first 80 point score. Kirk got second. Jonh P. got first in Extreme. And, I got last....seems like I need a new hobby cause I'm not good at this one.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Had a great time even though it was pretty cold. Congrats to every one that won. A big congrats to Chris and Ally on their first 80 point scores.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I hate I had to miss but flu took priority, maybe in April I can make it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Saw the scores. Looks like it was a decent turnout considering the weather. Congrats to Ally for whipping her mentor's butt! Lol.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Congrats to Ally for whipping her mentor's butt! Lol.


Yeah, well, not exactly. I had had my system virtually unchanged for months and just needed a quick run through the RTA for a couple of small things. He'd just dropped in some new equipment with a brief tune.... but hey I'll take what I can get 

I do think my score was a bit generous, but not entirely too high. Needs a couple drops more of midbass and just a pinch more of sub. Other than that, I think it's got potential to be even better than my finals tune. I'll be impressed when I break 80 at a 3x event. 

Also I do believe that weather was the WORST show weather I've been through. There was a moment where the wind and rain were such that it flooded the entire area, might as well not have had a roof at all.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Had a great time even though it was pretty cold. Congrats to every one that won. A big congrats to Chris and Ally on their first 80 point scores.


And SQ BOS for Ally too 

Chuck


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

bigbubba said:


> I was asleep in my truck during most of the presentations but I heard Ally got first in Modex and her first 80 point score. Kirk got second. Jonh P. got first in Extreme. And, I got last....seems like I need a new hobby cause I'm not good at this one.


You sound discouraged, don't be.......run them cables!
1st, highest score ever, and Bos......gohead on girl!
Monte dalmination........sorry old family joke concerning spotted dogs and winning.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Its called Team Work! Even though we are in the same class we help each other no more or less than if we were in different classes. Hers tuned up better and I told her she was better but was not believed until awards.  Grats again on all your hard work.

Team Z!

And it is a nice winter we are having this spring.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Great sportsmanship too! I always figured competing to be more cutthroat, but the more of you competetors I meet, the more I see different. I bet this is fun!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

A McDouble is $1, win or loose.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Word.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Its called Team Work! Even though we are in the same class we help each other no more or less than if we were in different classes.


That's how it should be. Luckily I haven't met anyone yet who isn't willing to help out. I helped John beat me last year. Even at Finals we were all helping each other tune and critique. That's what the hobby is about.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

BTW my mind still reels when I remember what your car can do, I think you could set a world record with a 1200hz burp!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I hated to bail early, but wasn't upset about missing the rain. I hadn't been home 5 minutes when the bottom dropped out. 

I'm glad the long distance travelers made it home safe and sound too. 

My goal was to get some points with my "filler car" and hang for a bit. Now the focus is on having the Murano ready for Cook's show in April.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

claydo said:


> Great sportsmanship too!* I always figured competing to be more cutthroat, *but the more of you competetors I meet, the more I see different. I bet this is fun!


He's just getting too old for that.  If you think it's not cutthroat wait til you see me vs Gray...



bikinpunk said:


> That's how it should be. Luckily I haven't met anyone yet who isn't willing to help out. I helped John beat me last year. Even at Finals we were all helping each other tune and critique. That's what the hobby is about.


The day true sportsmanship dies is the day I quit. Until then, game on. And part of me is itching to hop into extreme with all yall. Mod ex is just a bunch of strangers now.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Come on, then. Heck, by the time the season is over, modex will be the red headed step child of MECA. Lol. Extreme will have to be broken up in to Regular Extreme and Super Extreme. Then MECA can just call it the extreme games... Or X-Games for short. 

Oh... Wait...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats Ally , beating Kirk from all the hard work is impressive . So I guess those new midbass are dialed in?

And for Kirk with the tuning!!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

This show was a good start for the season. We missed the massive monsoon when we were across the road at the BBQ place. When we came back there was water all under the roof. I guess it was pretty bad. Congrats to all the winners and near winners.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

tnaudio said:


> This show was a good start for the season. We missed the massive monsoon when we were across the road at the BBQ place. When we came back there was water all under the roof. I guess it was pretty bad. Congrats to all the winners and near winners.


Was definitely good to see all of you again. I don't think the weather could have been worse, it was better at FreezeFest. I got my first placement, which I was fully ready to give back, as I thought there was a mix up, lol. Big congrats to Ally for the jump in score, and everyone else that won.

Can't wait to get some BBQ at the next one! And I'm glad everyone made it home through the weather safe.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone know how to get a hold of Herman Smith of Team LP from MS?


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I love that BBQ place


----------

